# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  دلعي بنتك دلع بسنع وحافظي على انوثة بنتك ( م.ن)

## الوسادة

مساااااء الدلع  
صباااحكم روقااان 






وقبل نبدا لازم نعرف معنى الدلع صح مو المفهوم اللي نعرفه المياعه والكسل

وقلة الحركه والنوم اكيد لاآآآ ... 

الدلع شي طبيعي موجود في كل بنت بس فيه ناس تنميه وناس تدفنه .. 

كيف تدلعين بنتك وتعلميها الدلال والدلع من طفولتها وتحافظ على انوثتها .







وحطي في بالك انتي قدوتها في كل شي فكوني خير قدوه .. 

ونبدا في الدلع .. 

شكلها 

طبعها 

وتفكيرها 

نبدا في لبسها في البيت طبعآ تلبس بجامه نعومه او قميص يكون قطني ومريح في الحركه واللعب 







يكون لها شبشب خاص بالبيت مريح ودافي 










وشرابات تلبسها تحافظ على نعومتها وتدفيها 










[COLOR="rgb(221, 160, 221)"]وشبشب خاص للحوش واللعب برا 











طبعآ تحافظي على ترتيب شعرها دايم وتحسسيها انه لازم يكون مرتب وفي البيت مو برا البيت بس











واشتري لها فرشة شعر او مشط بناتي وتحبه ويكون ناعم على شعرها وخاص فيها ودايم على تسريحتها يكون موجود 






سوي لها حمام زيت في الاسبوع مره قبل ماتتروش بنص ساعه يكفي ولاتستخدمي زيوت غير معروفه 

او قويه على قشرة الشعر ترا ماتتحمل لازم يكون مخصص للاطفال ولاتخلي الزيت يطول على بالك لصالحها لانه يمنع تنفس الشعر ويكتمه 

[/COLOR]

----------


## الوسادة

*اذاحسيتي الشعر الطويل ماتبي تربطه او تفك شباصاتها و متعبك ومتعبها قصري من طوله وكذا ترتاحين وهي ترتاح ويكون شكلها مرتب 








حمام الاموره الحلوه





لازم يتنظف بأستمرار وحطي لها شامبوات اطفال وشبشب طفولي 





واكسسوارات ناعمه للحمام بناتيه تحسسها انها بنوته وتستاهل الدلع





وفرشة اسنان ومعجون مخصصه للاطفال وتعوديها دايم قبل وبعد النوم تفرش اسنانها 






ممكن تعبي لها البانيو مويه دافيه وحطي لها رغوه تلعب فيها بس انتبهي لازم تكوني عندها ولاتتركيها لا ثانيه لحالها 




ويكون لها طقمها الخاص الروب وفوطه لشعرها والوان حلوه 




تعوديها ان الاظافر الطويله غير مرغوبه على الاطفال ومن النظافه تقليمها وطبعآ لا تتركيها لحالها وهي تقص 




*

----------


## الوسادة

*غرفة الاميره الجميله 




حطي لها مكتبه في غرفتها تحط اغراضها الخاصه ويكون لها دفاتر واقلام 





قصص حلوه وسهلة القراءه واذا ماتعرف اقري لها 

دفاتر تلوين و كتب تعلميه للحروف والارقام مثلآ يعني حببيها في القراءه وتطلع مدلعه على سنع





عوديها ترتب غرفتها بنفسها وترتب سريرها وتسريحتها ولا تقولين عندي شغاله لازم البنت تعوديها على الترتيب والنظافه





كريم او زيت للجسم واليدين عشان تحافظ على نعومتها من طفولتها واتوقع مافيه طفل مايحب الكريمات 





وعطر طفولي وريحته هاديه وبارده مو صارخه




وحلو منك لو تحطي لها شوي دهن عود في رقبتها حلوه ريحته مع العطر 

ساعه مو شرط تعرف لها بس مع الوقت تتعلم 





و اكسسوارات بناتيه على عمرها والوان بناتيه راقيه تحطيها في علب خاصه على التسريحه وربطات شعر وشباصات 












*

----------


## الوسادة

*في الحفلات والطلعات الخاصه للأهل .. 

اعرفي ان مظهر بنتك من مظهرك واناقتها مكمل لأناقتك واللي يشوفها يشوفك ويعرف ذوقك 





عشان كذا حافظي على زينتها ونعومتها وكشختها قدام الناس .. 

لبسيها لبس حلو وانيق ومخصص لطلعات ,, اذاكانت الطلعه في النهار يفضل فستان ناعم وصندل مريح.. 
والشعر رتبيه لها بشكل بناتي وطفولي في التسريح بدون تكلف ولا تخربين شعرها بالاستشوار ترا كثرة بسبب تساقط لشعرها 

وهذي بعض التسريحات البسيطه* 












أتمنى عجبكم الموضوع

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوين بجننو 

ياااااااااااااااااي

----------


## الوسادة

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااي جنتولة هنا تسلم ياااااااااا رب انت يللي بتجنن شكرا عالمرور*

----------


## The Gentle Man

اه هون

يعني موضوع الك لازم افوت واتفرج عليه

----------


## الوسادة

:SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28): 
*و الله بتعرف انت العسل كله و الله شكرا*

----------


## ام براء

يسلمو على الموضوع المتميز عنجد مفيد كتير

----------

